# advice please



## eilidhsmum (Mar 4, 2008)

i'd like some advice about cages for cockatiels. i'm quite happy with the size of joey's cage but at the moment i am using sanded sheets for the bottom of the cage. he is quite a messy bird and i have to change the sheets every day, it's costing us a fortune.

i have seen a new cage on the net which has no tray to pull out for cleaning, the top lifts off, and it has a grid which lies on the bottom to stop birdie being in his own muck. i am very tempted to buy one but then someone has said the the sanded sheets are good for birdie feet.

any help would be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi my cage has a tray to catch the mess and i still line the floor for pollyI find it better to use newspaper and just put a sanded sheet in the middle.


----------



## sazzalou (Feb 14, 2008)

you can get sanded perch cover you know so you dont have to use sand paper on the bottom

the best thing for birds feet are things like
pedi perches
pastel perches-normal and twisted
sandy perches
things like that.


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

eilidhsmum said:


> i'd like some advice about cages for cockatiels. i'm quite happy with the size of joey's cage but at the moment i am using sanded sheets for the bottom of the cage. he is quite a messy bird and i have to change the sheets every day, it's costing us a fortune.
> 
> i have seen a new cage on the net which has no tray to pull out for cleaning, the top lifts off, and it has a grid which lies on the bottom to stop birdie being in his own muck. i am very tempted to buy one but then someone has said the the sanded sheets are good for birdie feet.
> 
> any help would be much appreciated, thanks


Do away with the sand sheets and just use newspaper for the bottom of the cage, also don't leave the grid in the bottom of the cage, your bird can do himself an injury if he slips and stumbles between the bars. You can get some great perches from the pet shop/pet superstore that are rough enough to keep his claws short and the best perches that will be of benefit to your cockatiels feet are natural wood branches like willow, pear, cherry, apple of differing thicknesses. As well as doing the feet good, once well scrubbed, the birds like to chew and peel the bark off so they are good to keep them occupied also.


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

eilidhsmum said:


> i'd like some advice about cages for cockatiels. i'm quite happy with the size of joey's cage but at the moment i am using sanded sheets for the bottom of the cage. he is quite a messy bird and i have to change the sheets every day, it's costing us a fortune.
> 
> i have seen a new cage on the net which has no tray to pull out for cleaning, the top lifts off, and it has a grid which lies on the bottom to stop birdie being in his own muck. i am very tempted to buy one but then someone has said the the sanded sheets are good for birdie feet.
> 
> any help would be much appreciated, thanks


Hi there
my new cage has a tray at the bottom & bars going across the top of it so the bird doesnt walk in his mess. I find my sand sheets last longer too.
Someone told me sand sheets are not great for the birds feet as they are quite rough but i dont know if this is true.

You could try using newspaper or buy some sand grit for the bottom inside. They sell a huge bag of it in Wilkinson for only £3.99
Hope this helps,
Stacey xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Get-In-The-Van said:


> Hi there
> my new cage has a tray at the bottom & bars going across the top of it so the bird doesnt walk in his mess. I find my sand sheets last longer too.
> Someone told me sand sheets are not great for the birds feet as they are quite rough but i dont know if this is true.
> 
> ...


i have seen a cage with bars across the bottom to stop them going in the mess but i then though cockatiels love to forage and it goes against their instincts no to? i might be wrong but ours loves hunting round on the floor for stuff !


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

claire said:


> i have seen a cage with bars across the bottom to stop them going in the mess but i then though cockatiels love to forage and it goes against their instincts no to? i might be wrong but ours loves hunting round on the floor for stuff !


It does make for a more interesting time when they have the opportunity to forage. I regularly suspend fruit and veg among the hanging toys for our birds as they love rooting around to find food and like your cockatiel Claire, ours love to forage (and play) on the cage bottom also - something that they would be unable to do if the floor grill was in place.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

EllenJay said:


> It does make for a more interesting time when they have the opportunity to forage. I regularly suspend fruit and veg among the hanging toys for our birds as they love rooting around to find food and like your cockatiel Claire, ours love to forage (and play) on the cage bottom also - something that they would be unable to do if the floor grill was in place.


yeah thats what put me off! i love to hear him running across the floor too it makes me laugh sounds like he is tap dancing


----------



## eilidhsmum (Mar 4, 2008)

hi everyone thanks for all your help. i have decided to go with new cages for both birds, much to hubbies disgust.

i am leaning towards the hagen vision cages. does anyone have them, if so what do you think of them?


----------



## Easyforpp (Jul 10, 2008)

just my two centsbump--------------------------------our wow gold site:_buy wow gold, cheap wow gold, free wow gold,_


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

buy some sawdust to go on the bottom it is quite cheap for a huge bag



toby


----------



## sheila (Aug 3, 2008)

I find the best cage liner is news paper. It is not toxic easy to dispose of and costs nothing. I also find my cockatiel has hours of fun creating tunnels fromit to crawl threw


----------

